# Was tun mit Titanerz?^^



## Supermany2 (2. November 2009)

Okay in meinem anderen Thread habe ich ja wissen wollen was ich am besten mit Saronit machen kann und SOndiere+Ringe aus den Steinen machen +Epicsteine machen lohnt sich wirklich am meisten

Aber nun bin ich vor dem nächsten "problem" 
Ich habe nun 120 Titanerz und ausser meinem Täglichen Titanstahlbarren weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht was sich eigentlich am meisten Lohnt das man aus Titan machen kann weil anders als beim Saronit gibt es hier meiner meinung nach ZUVIEL was man machen kann^^

Was ist eurer meinung nach das beste was man machen kamm um auch das höchstmögliche Gold daraus zu bekommen^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2009)

Da es durchaus Unterschiede auf den verschiedenen Servern gibt, solltest du dir einfach mal selbst ein Bild vom AH machen. Dann brauchst du nur noch ein bisschen rechnen und schon weist du, was dir am meisten Gold bringt.


----------



## Supermany2 (3. November 2009)

also unterschiede zwischen servern habe ich noch nie erlebt und darum will ich ja halt mal gucken was andere so mit ihrem Titan machen


----------



## AngusD (3. November 2009)

Hallo,

hauptsächlich gebe ich das Titanerz meiner Freundin zum Sondieren, zwacke mir jedoch immer wieder bisschen für Titanstahlbarren ab - sofern es die Menge erlaubt - und verticke die dann im AH. Gold macht man mit Titan schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Supermany2 (3. November 2009)

doch Gold macht man schon noch ne menge 
Sondieren ist eine Gute Methode weil die Epicsteine gehen gut weg und der Staub auch aber ist es wirklich das beste was man machen kann?


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> also unterschiede zwischen servern habe ich noch nie erlebt und darum will ich ja halt mal gucken was andere so mit ihrem Titan machen


Sicher gibt es da zum Teil sogar erhebliche Unterschiede. Sieht man auch hier auf Buffed, wo immer wieder mal über Preise diskutiert wird. Also erzähl nicht es wäre überall gleich.


----------



## Supermany2 (5. November 2009)

Titanerz (jetzt mal so als Beispiel das zum Thread Thema passt)
Cirkel der Cenarius 16g
Alleria 15g
Anetheron 16g

also unterschiede kann ich da nicht sehen


----------



## Denys (10. November 2009)

hmm also ich seh da einen Unterscheid von 1g, das macht bei 100 Erzen auch 100g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Preise sind von Server zu Server verschieden. Auf Mug kostet Titan 24g, auf Norg 19g

Merkste jetzt was?


----------



## Supermany2 (11. November 2009)

jo 1g ist schon ne menge 1 kupfer wäre auch ne menge weil bei 5000000 Titan wären das dann auch ganze 500g das ist schon wirklich ne ganze menge 

Auserdem kann ich jetzt auch mein Titan jeweils für 100g das Stück reinsetzen Man muss am besten an den Tagen gucken wo viele Spielen und daher mehr leute zeit haben was ins AH zu setzen weil es gibt immer leute die 100erte für die Grauen sachen haben wollen


----------



## Agyros (15. November 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> hmm also ich seh da einen Unterscheid von 1g, das macht bei 100 Erzen auch 100g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und morgen kann alles wieder ganz anders aussehen, Schwankungen von +- 5Gold sind durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich. 

Vergleicht doch mal Preise Mittwochs/Samstags. Bei nem ~20G Artikel fallen solche Schwankungen nach Server und Tag nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, bei den geschliffenen Steinen zwischen 100G und 250G fällt es dann doch auf ^^


----------



## Onichon (7. Dezember 2009)

Nicht allzu lange aufsparen. Mit dem Patch wird der Wert von Titan sinken und der von Saronit steigen. Dann haben Alchis nämlich keinen cd mehr auf den Saronit -> Titan Transmute.


----------



## RedShirt (7. Dezember 2009)

> Dann haben Alchis nämlich keinen cd mehr auf den Saronit -> Titan Transmute.



Könntest Du mir bitte die Quelle nennen?
In den PTR-Notes seh ich nichts.

Titan sondieren Oo lohnt sich nicht... m.E.n. -> Titanstahl wird für die neuen PDK-Rezepte in Massen benötigt.
Ich (und einige andere) leiden derzeit unter Titanmangel - für die Plattensachen.
Entsprechend kostet ein Barren Titanstahl derzeit 180g auf meinem Server.


----------



## Sano (9. Dezember 2009)

titanstahl war vor nen paar wochen vom preis dermassen im keller das man nichtmal 
die materialkosten raus bekam. alle alchis die ich kannte haben aufgehört titanstahl 
herzustellen. natürlich geht der preis jetzt wieder in die höhe.
titanbarren werden nun im preis ziemlich fallen. da der alchi aber kein titanerz transen
kann wird alles gesammelte erz auch als erz ins ah gestellt werden. selber schuld wenn 
jemand noch aus gesammeltem titanerz barren macht.
achja, und zu den preisunterschieden auf den servern. auf antonidas zB ist das Titanerz
auf 22g ziemlich stabil geblieben ... und das seit monaten.
auf anderen weniger belebten servern habe ich das titanerz schon für 10-12g angeboten bekommen. 
auf diesen servern ist der durchschnittspreis bei ca 14g. also die serverabhängigen preisunterschiede
kann man nciht wegdiskutieren ... auch wenn es manche versuchen.

MFG Sano


Server: Antonidas


----------



## GeProtector (20. Dezember 2009)

Klare Frage klare Antwort:
Sondieren und massig epicrohGems rausziehen. Titanstaub noch dabei und gibt gut Kohle. Aber nur wenn er EK des Erzes bei 0 (bzw deiner Zeit liegt und nicht im AH gekauft wurde - sonst ist der Gewinn minimal bis gar nicht)


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würde das ins AH setzen bringt irgendwie mehr als sondieren.

Ich habe es äußerst selten, dass ich aus einem Stack Titan mehr als ein Epic Steinchen bekomme. Manchmal krieg ich auch nur grüne Gems + 1-2 Titanstaub raus. Ist dann schon ärgerlich, wenn man grad nen Stack für 300 G gekauft hat xD

MmN bringt das schlichte verkaufen im AH am meisten


----------



## Thuzur (23. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt MÜSST Ihr Euch alle nen Goblin erstellen... so geil wie Ihr auf Profit seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (7. Januar 2010)

verkauf es stack weise im AH

bei uns ist ein stack titanerz um die ca 300g wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadalin (7. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verschenken an meinen Lieblingsjuwie, der kann was draus machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beastdudu (10. Januar 2010)

Auf meinem Server bekam man Titanstahl cds schon ab ca.15 gold was nicht wirklich vl. ist desweiteren kannst du es sondieren was ich nicht wirklich empfehle weil man vl. bei einem stach gerade mal 0-2 epics findet und die schon dann unter dem Preis des Erzes sind oder du verkaufst es einfach unverarbeitet oder als Titanbarren


----------

